# vBulletin Question



## ChrisKader (Jun 17, 2011)

Are there any web hosts that offer vBulletin hosting so I dont have to drop $100+ up front? Also, maybe a rent-to-own type setup. Thanks for the info!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

not that i know of. but i could be wrong. the admins would know more about that than I. But iv never seen any hosts do it, that iv used.


----------



## jlangleyrn (Jun 15, 2011)

ChrisKader said:


> Are there any web hosts that offer vBulletin hosting so I dont have to drop $100+ up front? Also, maybe a rent-to-own type setup. Thanks for the info!


I sent you a pm, should be interesting to you.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes, there are a few actually. I've always used Mydomain.com for hosting. 5 bucks a month and get unlimited hosting, emails, etc... but I've also been a customer for going on 10 years.. good site tho. and they have vbulletin, wordpress, etc.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> Yes, there are a few actually. I've always used Mydomain.com for hosting. 5 bucks a month and get unlimited hosting, emails, etc... but I've also been a customer for going on 10 years.. good site tho. and they have vbulletin, wordpress, etc.


see...i figured i was wrong...just had not come across one yet. 5 bucks a month? damn ill check'm out


----------



## ChrisKader (Jun 17, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> Yes, there are a few actually. I've always used Mydomain.com for hosting. 5 bucks a month and get unlimited hosting, emails, etc... but I've also been a customer for going on 10 years.. good site tho. and they have vbulletin, wordpress, etc.


I do not see anything about vBulletin on that site

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

ChrisKader said:


> I do not see anything about vBulletin on that site
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


I dont see any vBulletin Either..


----------



## Pulser (Jun 14, 2011)

vBulletin only sells licences now. Maybe some hosts are allowed to lease it, but I think it's against the TOS...


----------

